# Furry comic guide.



## I Am That Is (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section. 

Anyway, I was at an art store today (also my birthday today!) and I saw this on the shelf:

http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/Sajid3214/?action=view&current=IMG_0002.jpg

I thought it was pretty cool, but I didn't know this kind of stuff existed, and was so widely distributed. It felt kind of weird seeing it at an art store next to all the other drawing guides. 
have any of you seen something like this, and what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Dokid (Jun 19, 2012)

I...was given this book as a present. The drawings are meh at best. They're well done but the style isn't really my cup of tea. Otherwise this guy also does "how to draw anime,cartoons, etc."


----------



## Kane morioka (Jun 20, 2012)

if your suprised dont feel bad i was surprisedwhen i found out about furries bout three or four years ago so uh yeah this stuff is produced


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 20, 2012)

They look animu.


----------



## I Am That Is (Jun 20, 2012)

Its not that I was surprise that furrys exist lol, its that I was surprised that a book on something that many people consider some weird fetish is published and spread widely, and put on the shelf next to all the other drawing books. It felt kind of out of place.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 20, 2012)

Ooh, that's kinda interesting. Did it say who the author/illustrator was?


----------



## Punk Jax (Jun 20, 2012)

Ack, no try not to bother with IMPACT brand how to draw books. They're not at all very good, with the exception of one or two.

The book is cowritten by Lindsey Cibos who is a good artist, but isn't all too good at explaining things it seems.

But yeah, there are quite a few books that say "How to draw furries!" on the cover while missing the point that furry anatomy is mostly human anatomy. Christopher Hart has made a book on it, too, which is even worse (as are all the things he does).


----------



## Teal (Jun 20, 2012)

I've flipped through that book before. Not too bad, but definatly not worth $35. I also looked through the Christopher Hart one. I wish I hadn't. -_-


----------

